# call of duty 4 freeze



## kanni (Jun 20, 2008)

i recently installed an evga nvidia 7950gt graphics card - msi p6n slt platinum motherboard - re-installed windows.. after doing this when i try to play cod4 multiplayer the game will freeze up on me a couple seconds into playing.. i have been reading forums the length of the lord of the rings books & it has helped me little as i am apparently tech retarded.. however i narrowed the suspected problems down to punkbuster. i have updated my drivers after being pointed in that direction & it hasnt solved my problem .. if anyone can please point me in the right direction i would be most appreciative. 


thanks , kanni


----------



## stayedge (Jun 21, 2008)

can you please post your computer specs. always check again to make sure you installed the right drivers for that new card and update your bios.

also curious as to why you would get this card? 8800 gs is $100 on newegg, or if your rich the new line of cards for both ati and nvidia are on their way. also would be highly advised to ask CoD4 support staff.


----------



## kanni (Jun 20, 2008)

actually i had purchased that g-card about 2 years ago. it has a lifetime warranty so when i comp crashed about a month ago , evga sent me a replacement. before my pc crashed cod4 worked fine , nvr freezing once .. but a fan went out & pc overheated ...my specs are p6n sli platinum motherboard - 2.8ghz processor - 200gb sata hard drive - soundblaster se sound card - 19" lcd 
3 gigs of ram . 

thank your for replying , also if u could please point me in the direction of the cod4 support staff it would be most appreciated. im not very pc technically inclined so every little bit helps :smile:

thanks again , kanni


----------



## stayedge (Jun 21, 2008)

i doubt punkbuster is the problem, this actually sounds like your video card is overheating. you might try setting your screen res to 800x600 and turning off all other applications and seeing how it runs, if it runs any longer or is stable then its clear your card is the problem. 

https://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php

thats the link to there tech support, don't bother reading there preanswered question they are all the exact same steps and usually don't work. click the "ask a question" tab and tell them you have already followed the steps for answer ID 19319 and that they didn't work.

In the case that it is your card, i highly suggest upgrading to a much new model as well as going intel duel or quad core. And either way get another fan for sure.


----------

